# Got me a proven pair of Blue Crayfish!



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Seriously, I got this pair by luck yesterday and within 20 mins after I introduced them into their new home they started mating! How cool is this?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Really cool for him...I guess. Is that position in the book?


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

LOL Missionary I suppose lol


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

well.... with a twist ha!


----------

